# Synthetek prizes for logging your results!



## Synthetek (Aug 30, 2012)

The first 5 people ONLY to log their Syntherol Progress will receive a Synthetek Prize pack including:

1x Syntherol – Site Enhancing Oil
1x Syntheselen – Metabolic Stimulator
1x Synthetine – Lipid (Fat) Transporter
1x Synthergine – Liver Protectant
1x Synthelamin – Appetite Stimulator
1x Synthelator – Vasodilator
1x SynthePURE – Whey Protein Isolate
1x SyntheCREATINE – Creatine Monohydrate
1x Synthetek T-Shirt (Black or White)
1x Synthetek Cap
1x Synthetek Water Bottle

You must:

Create a thread logging your progress with regular updates. At the very least you must include photos at the following intervals:

before starting
10 day mark
20 day mark 
30 day mark
after 6 weeks of maintenance
Once the updates listed above have all been posted contact us with a link to your thread and we will send you your prize pack.


----------



## K1 (Aug 31, 2012)

This is a great offer...Especially for those getting ready to run a Syntherol cycle!!! Now just log it and get free products!!


----------



## J4CKT (Sep 3, 2012)

Awesome offer.. there's already 3 guys posting logs on promuscle!


----------



## batesJ (Sep 5, 2012)

WOW , that's great man.


----------



## K1 (Sep 7, 2012)

J4CKT said:


> Awesome offer.. there's already 3 guys posting logs on promuscle!



Spots are going fast...Anyone wanting to get in on this special better act now!!!


----------



## wifi75 (Sep 7, 2012)

J4CKT said:


> Awesome offer.. there's already 3 guys posting logs on promuscle!



Hey guys, can you give me a link with these guys? Please.


----------



## K1 (Sep 10, 2012)

wifi75 said:


> Hey guys, can you give me a link with these guys? Please.



Here is the link to the 3 logs currently going on over on ProM:

Currently Posted Syntherol Logs: - Professional Muscle

Anyone interested in getting in on this, but jump on one of the last 2 spots!!


----------



## J4CKT (Sep 13, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## Synthetek (Sep 17, 2012)

BUMP!

Prizes are still up for the next 2 logs to be posted!


----------



## K1 (Sep 19, 2012)

Synthetek said:


> BUMP!
> 
> Prizes are still up for the next 2 logs to be posted!



:yeahthat:


----------



## Synthetek (Sep 21, 2012)

Still 2 prize packs up for grabs for loggins your Syntherol results!


----------



## K1 (Sep 22, 2012)

Synthetek said:


> Still 2 prize packs up for grabs for loggins your Syntherol results!



Nice looking prize package there!!


----------



## The Greek (Sep 29, 2012)

k1* said:


> This is a great offer...Especially for those getting ready to run a Syntherol cycle!!! Now just log it and get free products!!



Great indeed


----------



## Synthetek (Oct 3, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## PRIDE (Oct 4, 2012)

The 3 logs that are going right now are coming along great! Looking to see some great results from those guys!!


----------

